# Bosch tankless hot water freeze-up



## Doug161 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a customer who has a Bosch 250sx tankless water heater which froze and is now leaking from the heat exchanger. Has anyone ever replaced one of these before? How much of a job is it? I think this unit is around $800 new, how much to repair one? My plumber is gas certified but isn't familiar with Bosch units so I'm trying to figure out what to do.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Contact Bosch, they will tell you what is needed.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

So much for freeze protection!! Bosch is IMO the worst unit on the market. The poorest design - technically and mechanically. You may be able to get it warrantied but it is a challenge to replace it. I have done 4 or 5 of the noritz and 2 of the TK's and they are a pain to do. I charge 500 plus parts. It is rather time consuming and alot to take apart. IMO the heater is not worth it. Why go through all the trouble to replace the worst tankless heater on the market. That's like replacing the motor in a 1980 Datsun with a new 3000 one....not worth it.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's not worth repairing. (really)


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

PARA1 said:


> It's not worth repairing. (really)


Are you being sarcastic?

----> "really"<----


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 9, 2009)

I have had to change one on a rinnia tankless because of the contractor turning the power off. To answer your guestion it was not to hard. Put if i was not sure about it i would hire a plumber.


----------



## drdog (Jan 15, 2009)

*Easy*

This should be an easy one man job. Remember there is no huge water tank, just the little radiator that heats the water. Gas, water, and electrical connections are basicly the same as the old clunker tanks. Just the way the water is heated is much more efficient, and it takes up a lot less space.


----------



## drdog (Jan 15, 2009)

*Oops!*

I forgot to mention! Replacing it is easy, Repairing it may be a different story.


----------

